# dissertation questionaire



## pandar92

Hello,

I am and third year student living in Spain and I am currently doing my dissertation on why UK and Irish citizens move to Spain. I am looking for people who would be up for answering a few questions so they can help me out with my dissertation. there is only 13 questions and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing from you all,
Nadia


----------



## Hertsfem

I can probably answer those questions for you


----------



## pandar92

hi, can i have your email address so i can emailyou the document with the questions please?

many thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica

pandar92 said:


> hi, can i have your email address so i can emailyou the document with the questions please?
> 
> many thanks!


please post a link to the questionnaire itself or to your contact details so that forum members can contact you directly shuold they choose to, rather than you contact them

or post the questionnaire here


----------



## pandar92

*Questionaire for dissertation*

Hello,

I am and third year student living in Spain and I am currently doing my dissertation on why UK and Irish citizens move to Spain. I am looking for people who would be up for answering a few questions so they can help me out with my dissertation. there is only 13 questions and all help will be greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to hearing from you all,
Nadia

I also can not post the link for the questionaire as the website does not allow me as I need 5 comments to be allowed to.


----------



## pandar92

xabiachica said:


> please post a link to the questionnaire itself or to your contact details so that forum members can contact you directly shuold they choose to, rather than you contact them
> 
> or post the questionnaire here


I am not able to post the link as I do not have enough posts


----------



## Stevesolar

pandar92 said:


> I am not able to post the link as I do not have enough posts


Well - post some more then!
Or just put the questions in your next post.
This should not be a problem - as there are only 13 of them!
Members will be more inclined to help - if they can see all the questions here, rather than having to click on some dodgy link - that could take them anywhere (and to a site with endless questions?)
Cheers
Steve


----------

